# Затылочные головные боли, протрузия в ШОП



## татьяна си (30 Янв 2016)

Добрый день!

Мне 27 лет, живу в Челябинске, (чтобы было ясно по климату и экологии)
Рост 167 см и вес 49 кг. 

Где-то 2 года назад у меня начались странные боли в районе левого уха, скорее всего перед ним, боль начиналась в одной точке, постепенно нарастала, приходилось через эту боль массировать, до кожи тоже было больно дотрагиваться, затем наступал пик боли и резко отпускало, сразу шел жар в этом месте и немного глухота на левое ушко, приступ длился сперва 1 раз в месяц по несколько минут!Затем приступы с ушком участились, всегда в одном и том же месте, увеличилась и их продолжительность!Никто не мог понять, что это такое!

Через какое-то время, а именно в октябре 2014 года начались проблемы с зубами, начали портиться один за другим, пришлось удалить 3 восьмерки и пролечить около 9 зубов, один за другим, болели даже те, в которых давно нет нерва, на снимках с зубками все было в порядке!

В феврале 2015 года вроде с зубами проблемы закончились!В районе левого ушка таки продолжались приступообразные боли, заметила, что часто возникают на фоне раздражений и волнений!

С мая 2015 по июль 2015 проживали в г. Алматы, болей с ушком не было,головные боли в районе висков иногда были, но не так часто, как обычно (чаще всего принимала цитрамон и боли проходили), но были сильные стрессы и напряжения!В сентябре тоже было все относительно спокойно!

В сентябре 2015 года заметила, что пояивилась тревога, очень сильная слабость в организме и иногда от волнения-тошнота и спазмы по всему телу(не хочешь в туалет,а бежишь,потому что как будто хочешь)!Ну и 23 октября все и началось:
Сидела вечером, занималась обычными домашними делами, заболела голова, выпила цитрамон, боли не прошли,стало резко холодно, все тело побледнело, муражки по всему телу и боль в затылке от шеи и выше (боль натяжения, и сдавливания)закружилась голова, голова стала как не своя, а чужая!Сосредоточиться не могла на предметах, решила прилечь, но легче не стало, все продолжало кружиться и пульсировать и боль. ужасная странная боль в затылке, которая отдавала по всей голове! В итоге случилась паника, бегала по комнате и плакала, что лягу и не проснусь!Поехали в больницу, там сказали, просто, что паническая атака, и давление 100 на 50 (обычное где-то 115-120 на 70-80), дали успокоительно и отправили домой!Уснуть не могла...голова по-прежнему была где-то!

Пошла к неврологу:отправили на анализы и на мрт головы с контрастом:
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ:На основании МР картины данных за очаговые и обьемные изменения вещества головного мозга не получено.Незначительное расширение субарахноидального конвекситального пространства.Мелкая киста ВЧП.

И сделали рентген шеи:остеохондроз!Отправили в стационар, кололи: мексидол, пирацетам мелоксикам!Улучшений не было!

После 3 дней стационара, дома случился ужасный приступ боли, началось как раньше с ухом. затем ухо отпустило и все тоже самое пошло по всему затылку, опускаясь вниз, боли такие, что через 1 час перестаешь что либо понимать(кажется что мозг распирает изнутри и в тоже время кто-то давит на него снаружи)!ни одно обезболивающее не помогает!2-3 дня длятся такие боли в затылке, от которых практически теряешь сознание, не спишь!И потом отпускает немного голову и начинает болеть спина по всему позвоночнику!и так еще дня 2-3!Когда это прошло резко на дней 12 все как исчезло, голова свежая, адекватная, ничего не беспокоит!И 12 ноября снова такой приступ болей и еще сильнее!уже 14 дней длилось это состояние!

Я пошла к другому неврологу и там отправили на МРТ ШЕИ и узи сосудов шеи:
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ МРТ ШОП: МР картина минимальных проявлений дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника. Протрузия диска С5/С6, размером до 0,2 см, распространяющаяся по дуге среднего радиуса с незначительной деформацией прилежащих отделов дурального мешка!

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ УЗИ: Комплекс интима-медиа в пределах нормы.Диаметр сонных, позвоночных и подключичных артерий, яремных и позвоночных вен в норме.С-образная деформация позвоночных артерий справа и слева на уровне С6/С7 с локальным затруднением венозного оттока.Спазм ЗМА. Функциональные пробы(повороты, наклоны, сгибания и разгибания головы) положительные при поворотах головы влево и вправо (снижение ЛСК на 30% и 34% соответственно).Не исключаются признаки экстравазальной компрессии сосудов(позвоночных артерий).

Исходя из анализов невролог сказал, что все не так уж страшно и назначил:аттаркс, пантокальцин, и уколы дексалкин и актовегин, и массаж, воротник Шанца! Все было это проделано и мною!Но приступы так и продолжались!Сил не было даже покушать! Затем где-то с 14 декабря 2015 по 28 декабря 2015 года незначительное улучшение,головные боли ушли, я смогла хотя бы что-то сделать по дому, но слабость ужасная и постоянное напряжение в мышцах шеи и спины!

28 декабря заболели все ребра. было тяжело даже вздохнуть, я могла только дойти 2 шага от стола -покушать и обратно до кровати, казалось, что следующий вздох последний, как тяжело было дышать, сковало всю грудь и сзади слева на спине ближе в нижним ребрам появилось жжение, и до кожи стало больно дотрагиваться в районе ребер слева, думала, что что-то с сердцем, но кардиолог сказала все в порядке!Появились ужасные отеки на глазах, капиляры в глазах полопались, стал сильно отекать нос-особенно к вечеру и ночью(без капель теперь никуда), кожа стала еще бледнее и синяки под глазами не проходят!Боль натяжения и жжения появилась по всей спине, все время лежала, через дней 10 немного прошло!

с 22 января начался курс иглорефлексотерапии!

24 января все повторилось с головой, но теперь онемело все до щеки, и боль в голове стала обширнее!Когда ложусь боль усиливается, не могу лежать не на правой, ни на спине, ни на левой стороне, можно сказать только на лбу и то когда так полежу, начинает боль в висках!боль как будто бьет в нос, при этом в шее все жутко натянуто!И болит, кажется,каждый см кожи...до лица не дотронуться!И не только лежать, не могу и сидеть...облакачиваться на голову совсем нельзя!И еще болит вся спина до попы, каждое ребро!И странная дрожь в теле, как будто мышца все время работает(и днем и ночью эта дрожь) голова весит тонну и шею некуда мне деть, все болит. пульсирует и ноет, жжет!Головокружения и усталость, даже если целый день сплю!

Снова иду к неврологу, врач лишь разводит руками и не понимает, почему так и откуда отеки, назначили: кокорнит и нейрокс и физиолечение, кавентон!Пока улучшений нет!Постоянная слабость и сонливость, тревога за то, что в процессе такой боли онемеет все лицо или что-то лопнет в голове!
И еще все эти 3 меясяца кровавые наросты в носу!Зрение ухудшилось!И появились жуткие сбои по женской части:циклы не 30 дней, а до 45 дней.И перед днями-становится еще хуже!Ужасно реагирую на погоду, чуть смена погоды, я лежу и мучаюсь головными болями (а живу я в Челябинске-это урал и погода здесь очень изменчива, сегодня вечером. например -27 градусов, утром уже ветер и -5, или наоборот и так постоянно).

Я прошу помощи, может мне стоит пройти еще какие-то анализы(рентген всей спины, может есть еще там проблемы) или искать нерв, который защемлен), что предпринять, чтобы так не реагировать на погоду и может ли протрузия и остеохондроз давать такие боли онемения и тисков головы, как уменьшить эти приступы???Может стоит посетить еще каких-то специалистов?

Жить так больше нет сил!(очень хотим с мужем ребенка, но в таком состоянии пока я сама как ребенок лежу и за мной ухаживают)!При этом я очень активный и позитивный человек и всю жизнь жила как веретено и по врачам никогда не ходила (спорт и движение были моими помощниками)!

И добавлю: в очередной раз попав ко врачу скорой помощи, врач прописал следующее лечение:

Преднизалон 60 мл внутривен.+омез 1 т.-2 р. в день, ксефокам 8 мл в/в+вечером ксефокам рапид табл. 8 мг №10, сирдалуд 2 мг 2 раза в день утром и вечером-20 дней, комбилипен 2 в/м через день №10, адаптол 1 т -2 раза в день-20 дней,растирания меновазин, аплик. Кузнецова, вольтареновый пластырь; при атаке: атаракс 1/2-1 табл
И 2 курс лечения проходить 2 раза в год весной и осенью: алфлутоп 1 мл в/м №10 и терафлекс 1 т.-2 раза в день 1-2 месяца.
Я показала все это своему врачу в поликлинике, он все отверг и назначил: кокорнит и нейрокс и физиолечение, +сирдалуд 2 мг на ночь!Как Вы считаете, какой вариант лечения больше подходит и что нужно для профилактики!


----------



## La murr (30 Янв 2016)

*татьяна си*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Niks44 (30 Янв 2016)

Татьяна Здравия! Вам ещё не поставили такие диагнозы как ВСД или Невроз наши шаблонные неврологи? если таблетки не помогут тогда точно отправят к психу


----------



## татьяна си (30 Янв 2016)

Да,мне поставили ВСД(кордиолог и невролог) и сейчас очень странно смотрят на меня,что непонятные у меня симптомы и я все это придумываю!и в последний раз мед сестра,которая работает с неврологом...спросила не сходить ли мне к психиатору(но я у него тоже была-и он сказал все в порядке у меня с психикой,но чтоб избежать паники-пропить аттаракс)!видимо ВСД СТАВЯТ ВСЕМ,когда не знают,чем помочь!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Янв 2016)

У Вас синдром Костена. Делайте пантограмму, исправляйте прикус, идите к челюстно-лицевому хирургу, пускай делает блокаду и к психиатру на госпитализацию в отделение пограничных состояний. Лучше начать с последнего...


----------



## татьяна си (30 Янв 2016)

Т.е. у меня все проблемы с прикусом?а не со спиной?или шеей?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Янв 2016)

с прикусом и с головой))) и только потом с шеей и всем остальным


----------



## татьяна си (30 Янв 2016)

Игорь,спасибо большое,но вроде состояние не пограничное!просто становится страшно,когда головная боль или спазм в голове длится до 3 -х дней и ничего не снимает боль!Сейчас очень болит шея и позвоночник на уровне лопаток!боюсь лишний раз занять неудобную позу,чтобы вдруг не заломило голову!и сдавлено в районе сердца@

Когда боль головная проходит,я снова радуюсь жизни и не думаю о болях!веду сейчас очень спокойный образ жизни,но боль неожиданно возникает снова!буду работать значит над еще большим спокойствием,раз есть некая причина в этом!хотя психолог не отметил проблем и срывов)каким образом вы определили проблемы с психикой?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Янв 2016)

татьяна си написал(а):


> хотя психолог не отметил проблем и срывов)каким образом вы определили проблемы с психикой?


Ваш психолог некомпетентен и определил я это точно так же, как определил и Ваши проблемы. Психолог это непонятное существо на прериях медицины, с непонятным образованием и непонятной сферой деятельности. Есть психиатрия (малая и большая) и есть ВРАЧ психиатр, а есть развод лохов на бабки и тут масса вариабельности в названиях, от психолога до биопауэрс медицин.


----------



## татьяна си (31 Янв 2016)

Я вас поняла,Игорь,если это на уровне психики,то это облегчило бы мне задачу лечения)не думала,что ребра могут болеть из-за этого,чтоб их жгло и пекло и голова болит (с той стороны,на которую опираюсь)странно все это)но схожу на прием к психиатору,я ищу любые пути,чтоб убрать этот болезненый недуг(который длится 24 часа в сутки)

Пару ночей еще и кровь из носа шла,вчера и сегодня!последний раз это было со мной лет 10 назад)давление в норме,а кровь хлещет)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Янв 2016)

Конечно маловероятно

Был случай у меня, с остановкой дыхания, реанимацией ИВЛ мешком, коллега Миханошина качала мужика...
Подняли лифтом в реанимацию перед дверями мужик встал с каталки обматюкал реаниматора и пошол своими ногами в отделение...
Чего только не насмотришься в нашей работе, а Вы говорите кровь носом, бывает...


----------



## татьяна си (31 Янв 2016)

Видимо,наш организм очень уникален)и всякое бывает,ну,а я ,как любой нормальный человек,испугалась его изменениям)будем исправляться)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Янв 2016)

татьяна си написал(а):


> Видимо,наш организм очень уникален)и всякое бывает,ну,а я ,как любой нормальный человек,испугалась его изменениям)будем исправляться)


Посмотрите, что такое синдром панических атак, Вы все поймете...


----------



## татьяна си (31 Янв 2016)

Уже очень много прочла по этому поводу и атака была лишь один раз 23 октября)а потом тревога,но управляемая мною)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Янв 2016)

Дай Бог


----------



## AIR (1 Фев 2016)

татьяна си написал(а):


> Т.е. у меня все проблемы с прикусом?а не со спиной?или шеей?


А я бы предложил начать с рентгеновских снимков шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами. .. 
И выложить сюда сами фотографии,  а не описание...


----------



## татьяна си (1 Фев 2016)

Добрый день,снимки в поликлинике на руки вообще не дают и не показывают,только карточку с заключением!но есть снимки мрт шоп,они подойдут?и почему уже неделю давит в районе сердца?при нажатии рукой на это место,становится еще неприятнее там внутри(

Снимок мрт выкладываю!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (1 Фев 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Психолог это непонятное существо на прериях медицины, с непонятным образованием и непонятной сферой деятельности.


Игорь! Отлично сказано!


татьяна си написал(а):


> Уже очень много прочла по этому поводу и атака была лишь один раз 23 октября)а потом тревога,но управляемая мною)


Зинчук все сказал. К челюстнику и психиатру!


----------



## AIR (1 Фев 2016)

Чем более подвижная система, тем чаще среди других нарушений возникают первичные нарушения движения... Особенно у молодых, худеньких,  эмоциональных девушек. ..Впрочем и юношей тоже.... Поэтому нужны исследования именно двигательной функции, а не статические МРТ...
Хотя даже на этой МРТ видны нарушения статики C0-C1-C2  в виде бокового наклона С1 и тенденции смещения с наклоном относительно него С2... То есть с большой вероятностью имеется мышечно-тоническая асимметрия с преобладанием  напряжения в этом регионе...


татьяна си написал(а):


> и почему уже неделю давит в районе сердца?при нажатии рукой на это место,становится еще неприятнее там внутри(


Скорее всего подобные проявления имеются и в месте прикрепления большой грудной мышцы к грудине, а это проекция сердца. ..  При повышенном психоэмоциональном фоне это и дает такие проявления. .


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Фев 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> К челюстнику


----------



## татьяна си (1 Фев 2016)

Положили в неврологич отделение сейчас!погода меняется с -24 на -5 за день и адско спазмиирует с левой стороны точечно всю голову...затылок,весок...а от этой боли началась обычная боль(при которой мне помогал цитрамон)...и опять врачи говорят про остеохондроз...я уже готова карточку спрятать,чтоб врачи с моих слов предложили,например челюсть глянуть или еще что-то другое!а они снова к шее


----------



## AIR (1 Фев 2016)

Опять придется нудно разъяснять....


татьяна си написал(а):


> погода меняется с -24 на -5 за день и адско спазмиирует с левой стороны точечно всю голову...затылок,весок...а от этой боли началась обычная боль(при которой мне помогал цитрамон)..


Челюстная система и шейный отдел тесно взаимосвязаны. ...  Например проблемы верхне - шейного отдела позвоночника  легко переходят на челюстной аппарат и также возможно обратное влияние....  Можно не одну страницу написать о механизмах и путях этих влияний..  Скажу только, что очень часто вижу у пациентов с проблемами шейного отдела наличие хруста в суставах челюсти, асимметрию лица из-за бокового смещения нижней челюсти, напряжение жевательных, височные мышц, была даже декан филологического  (вроде) факультета университета с нарушением дикции ...  Поэтому и нужен мануальный терапевт с навыками диагностики и лечения мышечно-тонических нарушений.. В Вашем случае необходимо смотреть мышцы минимум от плечевого пояса и выше.. Особенно тщательно смотреть кранио-вертебральный уровень - не только подзатылочную группу мышц  но и места прикрепления к черепу длинных мышц, и спины и идущих от плечевого пояса,  лопаток. ..  очень и очень важно смотреть смотреть в том числе нижнюю и верхнюю косые мышцы головы слева, латеральную и переднюю прямые мышцы головы слева... Могут быть вполне и проблемы с поделюсь ними мышцами слева... Также крайне важно смотреть слева (и заниматься с ними) все мышцы , крепящиеся в районе челюстных суставов, особенно слева, жевательных мышц, особенно слева, височные мышц, особенно слева...


татьяна си написал(а):


> например челюсть глянуть или еще что-то другое!а они снова к шее


Так что смотреть необходимо все, и то и это.. 
Челюстник с психиатром проблему вряд ли решат..


----------



## татьяна си (3 Фев 2016)

Спасибо большое за ответ!сейчас лежу,капают преднизалон+анальгин,взяли все анализы,рентген грудного отдела,т.к. по ребрам идет сильная боль слева(провожу между двумя ребрами и очень больно) и сзади...в спине слева внизу очень болит 2 дня(в основном к вечеру,на спину не лечь и на грудь тоже(


----------



## горошек (3 Фев 2016)

Танечка, очень за вас переживаю и желаю вам скорейшего и благополучного выздоровления. Так жалко молодых. Не пропадайте, пишите, как ваши дела. Будем надеяться, что всё обойдётся.


----------



## Julia04 (3 Фев 2016)

Может у вас опоясывающий лишай? У меня у мужа тоже жутко ребра болели и спереди и сзади, потом высыпало.


----------



## татьяна си (4 Фев 2016)

Я не могу сказать,а что за высыпания?какого рода,у меня болят уже месяц,но кожа чистая!


----------



## La murr (4 Фев 2016)

*татьяна си*,  *Julia04 *имела в виду это - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/16208/


----------



## татьяна си (5 Фев 2016)

Спасибо,прочла)может и есть что-то такое,сама не могу себе диагноз поставить)пока лечат голову,анализы,а слабость ужасная(все кружится


----------



## Лебедева Оля (12 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте, Татьяна. Вы нашли причину своего плохого состояния? Ходили ли вы к челюстно-лицевому хирургу? К ортодонту?


----------



## Helen1.82 (22 Фев 2018)

татьяна си написал(а):


> Спасибо,прочла)может и есть что-то такое,сама не могу себе диагноз поставить)пока лечат голову,анализы,а слабость ужасная(все кружится


Татьяна, добрый день. Как у вас самочувствие? Уже много времени прошло? Ходили ли вы к ортодонту? У меня тоже предпологают с-м Костена.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (22 Фев 2018)

у меня и щас ребра болят иногда, когда защимит там что-нибудь, помогает лфк, еще от нервов начинает жечь в груди, так же от нервов все то лето у меня сжимал правую часть головы сильно, постоянно как в тумане, шадкая походка...что это я не знаю, вирусы, невроз. Но прошло это как я успокоилась) так что Игорь Зинчук Вам тут верно подсказал обратиться к психотерапевту) лишним не  будет. У меня мрт было чистым, только гипоплазия правой па, но дикие боли справа как мигрень что ли. Как только приняла ээту боль и перестала искать причину, угомонилась так сказать, на след же день прошл овсе)) всего вам наилучшего


----------

